# Which Phone?



## cornemuse (Jun 21, 2019)

I have had a simple 'flip phone' for like 15 years. All I have it for is for phone calling. It is a fairly small LG fone. (my third phone, minutes carried over) I use 'Tracfone' prepaid, & this is fine for me, $100/year for 400 minutes & I now have just under 4,000 minutes. I do not spend much time on the phone!! My phone has capability to browse the web, but with its postage stamp sized screen, this is a really twisted idea of a joke for browsing.

Tracfone offers this for $79.99:

https://shop.tracfone.com/shop/en/tracfonestore/phones/tf-samsung-galaxy-j7-sky-pro

All I want is a (smart?)phone for "telephone" calling & some, not a lot, net surfing/browsing/searching. I might try 'texting'. I dont take/post pics/vids. No twitter/facebook/whatever else is out there, for me, If I take pics, I would want to 'however' get them to my desktop comp.

One thing about this one is it has a removable battery. My LG's removable batt was originally made to only go in one way, phone on 5 days till recharge, fone off 7 days till recharge, batt removed 3-4 months till recharge, (depending on how much I actually use it), plus, when it is "off" off! They cant follow me!!. I have a 'land line' for majority phone usage.
With that removable batt on the samsung, I can turn it off off, & not have to recharge it every week.

Think this Samsung would serve my purposes??

Just telephone & browsing, I dont want to change channels on the tv with it!, etc, etc, , , ,

-corne-


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 21, 2019)

That is an old (2016) phone .... so I am assuming that this was a trade in / refurbish ... wasn't reviewed well, especially in the area of your greatest concern (call quality)  but again, it does far more than you need.









						Samsung Galaxy J7 Review
					

The Samsung Galaxy J7 is an affordable midrange phablet on Boost Mobile that offers good bang for the buck compared with rivals.




					www.pcmag.com
				




Your best bet is to wait till fall when the new phones come out .... you must have a family member, friend or acquaintance who will be upgrading.  Trade in value is a pittance so we just pass our smartphones down to family members who want just what you want.    The other benefit ... you know sum1 who can show you how to use it.

You can but refurbished phones anywhere ....



			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?id=pcat17071&sp=%2Bcurrentprice%20skuidsaas&st=iphone%20refurbished
		









						Used Devices | Certified Refurbished Devices | Gazelle
					

Save on refurbished devices from Gazelle. Score big savings when you buy pre-owned phones, tablets & more. Free standard shipping. 30-day risk-free returns.




					buy.gazelle.com


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 21, 2019)

If its NOT a phone fromTracfone I would lose those 4,000 minutes. I could get a (unlocked?) phone but would have to start from zero minutes.
I dont care if its a 3-4 year old model, if it suites my purpose. I do not need all the newest bells and whistles. If it would serve my 'wants' as in my first post, I would be happy, , , ,
This might be a 3-4 year old model, but it is still new, not used.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2019)

Will they allow you to use that $100/year plan with that phone?

Edit:  IIRC, in order to use "smartphone" features, you have to have a smartphone plan.  I went from Tracfone to Total Wireless (which is Tracfone on Verizon) because at $25/month each for 4 lines, they were the best deal.  You might want to look at Consumer Cellular.


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 22, 2019)

*If its NOT a phone fromTracfone I would lose* those 4,000 minutes. I could get a (unlocked?) phone but would have to start from zero minutes.

*Will they allow* you to use that $100/year plan with that phone?

Note the link:  //shop.*tracfone.com*/etcetcetc I would be buying it from/through Tracfone.

If I buy it from tracfone the plan will work, *I am just trying to find out if this galaxy phone would serve my purposes,* _not whether it will work, it will work._

https://shop.tracfone.com/shop/en/tracfonestore/phones/tf-samsung-galaxy-j7-sky-pro


----------



## Thefumigator (Jun 22, 2019)

cornemuse said:


> I have had a simple 'flip phone' for like 15 years. All I have it for is for phone calling. It is a fairly small LG fone. (my third phone, minutes carried over) I use 'Tracfone' prepaid, & this is fine for me, $100/year for 400 minutes & I now have just under 4,000 minutes. I do not spend much time on the phone!! My phone has capability to browse the web, but with its postage stamp sized screen, this is a really twisted idea of a joke for browsing.
> 
> Tracfone offers this for $79.99:
> 
> https://shop.tracfone.com/shop/en/tracfonestore/phones/tf-samsung-galaxy-j7-sky-pro



The Samsung J7 is a very good phone. I mean, its not stellar by any means. But it gets the job done. I fixed a pair of J7 once, just because they became slow by the plethora of apps their respective owners installed. But all I can say is it feels well at hand, is quite snappy and fast if you don't install too many apps with adds. Screen is excellent, pictures are excellent, phone calls sound quality is stellar: not only for you to hear but they hear you loud and clear. Is an overall pretty good phone really. I can recommend it


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 23, 2019)

*Thefumigator*

Thank you!!!!

-c-


----------



## Mitchie23 (Jul 16, 2019)

I think Samsung is quite expensive if you're only going to use it for calling and browsing. But it is worth the price. I've been a Samsung user for years, and it's really durable. You can also try other low-cost smartphones like Huawei, Oppo, Vivo, Xiaomi. They're so much cheaper, yet serves the same purpose.


----------



## aQi (Jul 16, 2019)

You need is this. Long battery life and quick charge with all the new features packed in one
https://www.google.com.pk/amp/s/m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_a30-ampp-9579.php


----------



## cornemuse (Jul 17, 2019)

galaxy_a30- = non-removable batt, , , , ,

'nother thing, I _require a plug in_ headphone/mic jack. (not bluetooth/etc. requiring more & recharging batts)


----------

